# HDMI DRIVERS ACER ASPIRE 7741Z-4806



## Nellyrox (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi there, the HDMI port on my laptop does not appear to be working at all. I don't recall ever seeing drivers for this on my system.

When I select graphics properties for my Intel HD Graphics card, there are options for VGA and Multiple Monitors but HDMI does not appear in the list of display options. 

According to the Acer website, it supports HDMI output.

I'm at a bit of a loss really, most of the google results are not answering the problem.

Any help greatly appreciated.:dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is no driver 
High-Definition Multimedia Interface
(only for certain models)
HDMI (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) is an industry-supported,
uncompressed, all-digital audio/video interface. HDMI provides an interface
between any compatible digital audio/video source, such as a set-top box, DVD
player, and A/V receiver and a compatible digital audio and/or video monitor,
such as a digital television (DTV), over a single cable.
Use the HDMI port on your computer to connect with high-end audio and video
equipment. Single cable implementation allows tidy setup and fast connection.

From page 56 of the manual here http://support.acer.com/product/default.aspx?modelId=2193


----------



## Nellyrox (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok thanks, I just read the same info in the manual. It doesnt tell me why it is not working however....so I'm back to square one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you changed the settings in personalisation


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

If your keyboard looks like this......
Google Image Result for http://saraniya.wxyz123.com/HTML%2520for%2520store/other%2520notebooks/ACER%2520Notebook/Acer%2520Aspire%25205736z-4480/keyboard/IMG_3116.JPG
Use the Fn key in the bottom left and the F5 key to toggle between your laptop monitor and an external monitor. Maybe that will help.
If not (and it may not on a HDMI) and as joeten was suggesting right click your desktop, click personal, display, adjust resolution, select your 2nd monitor then under Multiple Displays select Extend desktop to this display or Duplicate desktop 1 on 2 or what ever it is you want to do.


----------



## Nellyrox (Nov 4, 2012)

That is very close to my keyboard and I have not tried the Fn & F5/F6 commands yet so I will give that a go today. 

I have already used the multiple display settings etc because I want to clone my desktop onto 8 TV screens as I have been able to do on my old Sony Vaio without too much 'nosebleed' 

Will try it today and keep you posted.

Cheers Nelly


----------

